# i present to you the dsm 1000 shawnk edition!!



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

this is 4080 heatsink with a 1000 board in it. should go nicely with my dsm 40 and 60! shaunk built the amp.. the end cap was my contribution.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: i present to you the dsm 1000 shaunk edition!!*

Oem MESA strip removed
Kapton tape for chassis isolation
Chassis and clamping bars stolen from a Power 250m2 (Punch 400x4, chassis will also work)
Jumper for center grounding tap 





Can't wait to see it after you freshn' up the end caps Dan 

Sincerely,

ShawnK (not Sha*u*nk)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Here is a thread on a car forum discussion how to properly wrinkle coat:
Tarting up a crackle dash | MG Midget and Sprite Technical | MG-Cars.net

I tried to do the dash on my sprite without heat and couldn't get it to wrinkle properly. Some heat and it worked!


----------



## groundscr8pr (Nov 28, 2010)

shawn brought some rustoliam textured finish paint that is about as close to the factory rf finish as i have seen.


----------



## gsxrtin (Nov 28, 2007)

I have always loved the looks of those amps.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm confused, what 1000 board?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rf bd1000

I think very nice custom built amp.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep..Soccerguru nailed it 

The board is from a Rockford BD1000.1

Just something different..for fun


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I probably repaired couple hundred of these RF BD amps through the years.

I think is awesome. I am going to start collecting these old heat sinks and make one for myself .


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha! Nice!


----------

